
Show HN: Pterodactyl – A self-hosted UI for hosting game servers with Docker - daneeveritt
https://github.com/pterodactyl/panel
======
daneeveritt
Hi HN! You may have previously seen this software mentioned back in 2017[1] on
HN. I'm back again, this time with a major re-write of the core functionality
of Pterodactyl.

When I first started the project back in 2015 I made the decision to use
NodeJS to build the control software that ran on all of the server nodes.
However, that quickly ended up causing a lot of pain points, and generally
being an inefficient beast of spaghetti code. Not to mention the deployment
process was fairly involved for people who were quite new to running servers,
and it often broke in mysterious or confusing ways for the less
technologically inclined.

Back at the end of 2017 and start of 2018 I made the decision to begin a
rewrite of that control software in Go. It took quite awhile to find the time
to a.) learn go and b.) then rewrite an entire working chunk of software in
it. Overall though I'm super happy with that has been built, and as
Pterodactyl 1.0 runs through its release candidates I'm already seeing
significant improvement in the deployment, running, and debugging of the
software.

Would love to hear your thoughts!

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14731663](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14731663)

